# Is this an illegal question?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

asked by an intern counselor, she asked me what my sexual orientation is and what country I am from, are these illegal questions?


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

No, I wouldn't think those are illegal questions, provided they are being asked to gain further background information on you to better help you in therapy. This type of information can help a counselor understand a client better.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I knew a counselor that asked these questions. He is doing 10 years to life now.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

VanDamMan said:


> I knew a counselor that asked these questions. He is doing 10 years to life now.


:lol


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Depends on where you're from!


Political correctness gone mad imo


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

There has to be some questions she is not allowed to ask.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Probably to do with if your anxietys caused by gay/foreign. (If you are or not idk) Theres probably not much she can say thats illegal though unless its purpose insults or something like that.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

ShinAkuma said:


> There has to be some questions she is not allowed to ask.


No, there doesn't has.

She can ask if she wants about the size of your wang. Or whether you've stopped beating your mother with it. It wouldn't be appropriate but it is allowed, and what's more, those questions you listed are standard ones designed to get some picture of the person she's supposed to be counseling.

They DO have to know something about you to provide answers, you know.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

that sounds really uncomfortable... not sure about the legal strings, but you could always refuse to answer them. Some counselors go too far.


----------



## cher35 (Sep 18, 2011)

those are illegal questions in a job interview, but your counselor can ask you anything they want. If you don't want to answer, you'll have to speak up and say "I don't want to discuss that."


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

maybe I should ask her personal questions to see how she feels, reverse psychology


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

one day my therapist started telling me how African Americans are less likely to seek mental health support than white people. I mean it's not untrue; she didn't have to ask me outright I mean she could look at me and tell this information was relevant. sometimes they ask that type of stuff because people's backgrounds (race, culture, sex orientation) plays a big role in why they are seeking therapy in the first place. so maybe that's what she was getting at? I don't think she said anything wrong.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

Those are pretty standard questions dude. How else is she supposed to be able to help you if you don't open up to her? After all people's sexual orientation is a big part of their identity. If you're really that uncomfortable with it then tell her that you are, it'd probably help her.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Nope not illegal whatsoever...


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

ShinAkuma said:


> asked by an intern counselor, she asked me what my sexual orientation is and what country I am from, are these illegal questions?


You don't have to answer any questions you don't want which you feel are an invasion of your privacy. But it seems to me that these are normal questions to ask so the counselor can get a complete picture of your background to help you better.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Not at all.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Don't get me wrong I think therapy is useless but those are both relevant questions, I think you're being a tad over sensitive ShinAkuma.

@RetroDoll

Your post made me LOL, it reminded me of the Leonard Washington character from Chapelle's Show threating the therapist with death if she told anybody he was there.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

ShinAkuma said:


> asked by an intern counselor, she asked me what my sexual orientation is and what country I am from, are these illegal questions?


I would think there are very few questions they can't ask. Touching, on the other hand, would not be allowed.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

VagueResemblance said:


> *She can ask if she wants about the size of your wang. Or whether you've stopped beating your mother with it. *It wouldn't be appropriate but it is allowed, and what's more, those questions you listed are standard ones designed to get some picture of the person she's supposed to be counseling.
> 
> They DO have to know something about you to provide answers, you know.


The bolded portion I would certainly say would be illegal as it most likely would not be pertinent to the OP question. However, the rest of the statement I agree with. Most of the times counselors do have to delve into those more personal, difficult and intimate areas of our lives to better understand the root cause of our interpersonal conflicts. Counselors do have and need limits though--they are, after all, governed by a strict code of ethics.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ShinAkuma said:


> There has to be some questions she is not allowed to ask.





ShinAkuma said:


> maybe I should ask her personal questions to see how she feels, reverse psychology


There are questions, I think, but in this case there are multiple facets. The main reason is the direction of treatment. The other may be in seeing if the counselor is the right person for you. She may have to refer you to another counselor worst case. In any case, though, the answers are confidential - doctor/client privilege. It's nobody's business but you and the doctor's.


----------



## rvandall (Oct 9, 2011)

No joke, my therapist [female] once asked me if I shaved down there.
I have no idea why she asked, I'm not a hairy guy and I try to take care of my appearance so it was kind of out of the blue.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

its inappropriate, but hidden discrimination is so common. Reversed or straightforward.

My friend whose worked in HR said the way you handle that question is important.
If they're asking me an inappropriate question why cant i give an inappropriate answer? those wanks.
from him:
"i had an interviewer once say, "so, i see ure african american". i responded, "holy ****, i never knew?" <-Got the job

"one asked me where i see myself in 5yrs" i said, "if you see yourself running the place, i see myself doing ur job" <- Got the Job

i envy his sass.. if i get sassy in an interview i don't get hired. So I'm all bored and lethargic trying to seem peppy.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

rvandall said:


> No joke, my therapist [female] once asked me if I shaved down there.
> I have no idea why she asked, I'm not a hairy guy and I try to take care of my appearance so it was kind of out of the blue.


What? Ugh.


----------

